# For all those who won't see the big day



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Love the pictures..and Moxie's outfit!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Big congratulations on your graduation!!!!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Pretty spiffy outfit, Moxie. Congrats on graduation.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We're very excited for graduation day. My grandmother and boyfriend are both coming for the ceremony and we're having a nice party.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Moxie looks very cute. Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! I love Moxie's outfit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Very spiffy!

Lana


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww you two make quite the pair!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You are beautiful- you look great!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations dear, I know you have worked very hard for this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Moxie, you both have worked hard for this. Love the outfits.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We still have a couple days to go...3 essays...1 oral presentation....3 cumulative tests....but other than that we are essentially done!

My first test is april 28, then I have one may 1 and my last on is on May 5.

May 2 we go pick up Toby from the breeder so he and I have 3 days to chill until graduation.


----------

